# A few new baits



## jkbirocz (Feb 18, 2008)

Nice lures, I have been meaning to try out the shadx-raps, but always seem to pass by them when I'm getting lures. I didn't know they made a smaller dancin eel, but its good to know, they have awesome action. How do you like the skip gap hooks? I have been wanting to try them since they came out, but everytime I try to buy them they don't have the sizes I want.


----------



## redbug (Feb 18, 2008)

The skip jack hooks are nice and do what they say. they hold the bait in place.. and with gammys you know they are sharp

Wayne


----------



## Jim (Feb 18, 2008)

Im going to try those slashbaits this year on my Pixy combo. I bet those are going to be good producers this year!


----------



## Pont (Feb 19, 2008)

Are those rapalas suspending? If so, I gotta buy 2 of every color!


----------

